# Help with car???



## S.Chorley (Aug 4, 2014)

Just moved to Dubai and have 300,000 AED to get a car. I like cars that sound nice and look nice too, what do you think I should buy?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

S.Chorley said:


> Just moved to Dubai and have 300,000 AED to get a car. I like cars that sound nice and look nice too, what do you think I should buy?


Based on your very precisely-defined shortlist, I would say a Cayman GTS. But only if Guards Red and with deviated stitching.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Conspicuous forum boast thread


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Honda Civic with a Veilside bodykit and a Peco Big Bore 4 exhaust. Get my mate Ahmed in Sharjah to cut your springs and you're good to go.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

This will sound sick as you race down the roads shouting vrooooom brroooommmmm


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i think you need something discrete...


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*laughter is the best medicine*

I don't know you guys, but I already love you...  (not you, Chorley, but all the rest of you).

I've been very sick with a cold since last week, and I've not had the energy to do much except surf the net.

Between the Brits/Scots here (cos you really do have the best sense of humour) and the comments on that Pan-Arabia enquirer website, I'm practically healed.

(Simey, your comment did bring out the first snicker, so even though you're from the US, I'll give you an honourable mention. But Americans aren't famous for their sense of humour.)



vantage said:


> i think you need something discrete...


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*ding-a-ling*

PS I think Chorley's a ringer. Someone posted this simply for your amusement, right??


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Colibriink said:


> But Americans aren't famous for their sense of humour.)


Maybe not. But we have a great sense if humor.


----------



## venomsaajid (Feb 7, 2013)

Get a GTR R35!  
Dubai will love you more for that!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Be a sheep and buy a Ford F350 then don't use it for its actual purpose but instead only use it to race off from the lights and up and down the SZR :lol:


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

since you are tight on budget I would recommend a toyota yaris


on a more serious note bmw I8 might be a nice option


----------

